# jersey highland cross? any thoughts



## mrpink (Jun 29, 2008)

I can get a small (45" at the shoulder highland bull). he is a proven bull. raised at a petting farm so he is very gentle. he is 4 years old. how do you think he would do with a standard jersey? what would the offspring offer?

greg


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

heartache.
If you have one cow, you sure don't need a bull.
To enguage in, "Gee, I wonder what this cross would make" is a dis-service to the thousands of breeders that spent their lives selectively making the Jersey breed what it is. Same for the Scottish Highlanders. 

My guess is that you'd get a long haired, not quite meaty, sub-par milker with minimal resale value. But, hey, it's a free world.


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

good cross for meat as far as flavor. The resale value wont be as high, correct, but its a cross I have been hoping to aquire. The hair is not as long as highland but is longer. Could make a great family cow depending what you need.


----------



## 65284 (Sep 17, 2003)

lasergrl said:


> good cross for meat as far as flavor. The resale value wont be as high, correct, but its a cross I have been hoping to aquire. The hair is not as long as highland but is longer. Could make a great family cow depending what you need.


 The few Highlands I've seen seemed to have very hairy udders. Looks like it would be a bear to keep their udders clean in muddy weather and keeping the milk clean and hair free would be a chore. 

Why would you want to fight a lot of hair while milking? What about that cross intrigues you, what do you expect to gain that the purebreds of either breed don't have?

Not trying to be confrontational, just curious.


----------



## mrpink (Jun 29, 2008)

haypoint said:


> heartache.
> If you have one cow, you sure don't need a bull.
> To enguage in, "Gee, I wonder what this cross would make" is a dis-service to the thousands of breeders that spent their lives selectively making the Jersey breed what it is. Same for the Scottish Highlanders.
> 
> My guess is that you'd get a long haired, not quite meaty, sub-par milker with minimal resale value. But, hey, it's a free world.


haypoint sorry to catch you in a bad mood but yes it is a free world and what I do for me on my land is a disservice to no one. I'm not looking for resale value, I'm looking for meat and milk for my family.



lasergrl said:


> good cross for meat as far as flavor. The resale value wont be as high, correct, but its a cross I have been hoping to aquire. The hair is not as long as highland but is longer. Could make a great family cow depending what you need.


lasergrl I would think you would have good flavor meat as well. not as much milk but then I don't need tons of milk anyway.



65284 said:


> The few Highlands I've seen seemed to have very hairy udders. Looks like it would be a bear to keep their udders clean in muddy weather and keeping the milk clean and hair free would be a chore.
> 
> Why would you want to fight a lot of hair while milking? What about that cross intrigues you, what do you expect to gain that the purebreds of either breed don't have?
> 
> Not trying to be confrontational, just curious.


65284 I haven't thought about the hairy udders. good point. but then I wouldn't have to keep the heifers either. things I like about the highland are good meat, thriftiness, docile, smaller size and they are available here. jersey's have good meat, high butterfat. so It seams like a good combo to me. might just be a terminal cross because of the hair in the milk thought though.

greg


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

I was asked for my thoughts. I gave my thoughts. I'm not in a bad mood. I have a wealth of experience in this area. Everyone that breeds an animal expects that they'll have them forever. Sadly, that often changes. I've owned cross bred cattle and cross bred horses and cross bred chickens. Often a disapointment.

You claim you aren't going to sell, then in the next paragraph state "but then I wouldn't have to keep the heifers either". You think anyone else wants that cross?

In your imagination, a cross catches the best aspects of each breed and none of the negative. In the real world, we get a bit less.

If I thought that you'd get a beefy, easy keeping cow that produces rich milk in plentiful quantities, then my opinion would be different. Instead, I think you'll end up with a long haired boney Jersey with poor milk performance. 

Shouldn't be too hard to locate an Artificial Inseminator and go thru their catalog for a bull that throws short Jerseys.

But those are just my thoughts.


----------



## mrpink (Jun 29, 2008)

haypoint said:


> I was asked for my thoughts. I gave my thoughts. I'm not in a bad mood. I have a wealth of experience in this area. Everyone that breeds an animal expects that they'll have them forever. Sadly, that often changes. I've owned cross bred cattle and cross bred horses and cross bred chickens. Often a disapointment.
> 
> You claim you aren't going to sell, then in the next paragraph state "but then I wouldn't have to keep the heifers either". You think anyone else wants that cross?
> 
> ...



by not keeping the heifer I meant that they fit in a freezer just as well as a steer. you may very well be correct that I would end up with a boney hairy jersey. I do not know.

greg


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Could you borrow/rent the bull for a breeding, that way you could find out what you would get without paying a great deal and having a bull around for a year, have your milk cow breed and giving milk and put the results, good or bad, in the freezer. Just a thought, if it works out well you can always find a bull or semen.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

To butcher the female offspring of a Jersey seems like a waste. If you'd stick with a straight Jersey, you have a 50/50 chance of getting a valuable heifer or a good tasting steer. You can always sell a young Jersey heifer and buy a "real" beef breed steer.


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

I probably will end up with a pure highland, even a pure highland would have more milk then I would even use. Who knows, the exotic animal auction is in two weeks so we shall see what is there. The idea of a nurse cow is also interesting and they seem they would do well. I dont have shelter enough for a jersey here in this cold but crossed with a highland would do well enough for our run in shed. To be fairly honest she would be more of a hay burning pet with meat as a by product and milk if she allowed it. No problem, clip the hair back. I even considered body clipping a pure higjland if I had one in the spring/summer anyways to keep the mud at bay. A cross would not even need clipped because they dont get the real long hair, its more like a shaggy dexters or beltie coat. The temperment should be great but every cow is different. For someone that isnt nterested in big profits it could be a good fit.


----------



## JKB07 (Mar 6, 2008)

Not the best cross.... not even a good cross.


Justin


----------



## mommahen2four (Mar 22, 2008)

EXACTLY what I want!!! Someday... 

I live in the north and love that the highland can weather the winter without a barn (since I don't have one). The meat is extemely healthy as well. The jersey could add some better milking qualities to make a great well rounded northwoods family cow. I don't need as much beef as a full highland or as much milk as a full jersey. Even a bony, hairy jersey would be excellent to me. 

Yeah, I get the value of keeping the breeds true and we've talked of someday getting into breeding reg. stock for the sake of preserving heritage breeds, but I'm not there now. I'm not qualified to do that well, so I won't try! But, I do want to feed my family and instill good ol' fashioned farm values into my kids, both of which I can successfully do with a mixed breed, while learning about grass farming and keeping animals healthy. 

There is a place and a purpose for anything, but not necessarily for everyone...


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

mommahen2four said:


> EXACTLY what I want!!! Someday...
> 
> I live in the north and love that the highland can weather the winter without a barn (since I don't have one). The meat is extemely healthy as well. The jersey could add some better milking qualities to make a great well rounded northwoods family cow. I don't need as much beef as a full highland or as much milk as a full jersey. Even a bony, hairy jersey would be excellent to me.
> 
> ...




Well said! I agree. Doing what you want, when you want to, with what you want to should be first and foremost. If all the good ol' boy farmers who came up with all the modern crossbreds would've listened to skeptics a few years ago, we'd not have very many different breeds. I dare to say there were'nt too many genetic engineers during those days. 
The bottom line is this: Buyers are looking at the market for a specific critter and the main criteria these days is BLACK! I've never been to a cattle auction that an animal did not sale because it looked a little different. (while it may have brought a lower price.) If we were farming on a large scale as our sole source of income we might not be able to start trying to invent some new breed or improve the species. But, if we are planning on milking mama and eating baby what's wrong with going for it? I'm not sure I've ever met some one who could cut into a steak and say, "this tastes like a jersey crossed with a highland". (although the yellow fat in jersey makes it undesireable on the meat market)


----------



## mrpink (Jun 29, 2008)

mommahen2four said:


> There is a place and a purpose for anything, but not necessarily for everyone...


words have never been spoken that is more true in my opinion. I'm sure I read of someone on keeping a family cow board that had this mix. I just read there as a guest so can't ask to make for sure. I will most likely try it a time or two to see what I get. as I have said an unacceptable calf will provide meat for the freezer. my plan is for food for me and for me to learn, not to make a profit.

greg


----------



## JKB07 (Mar 6, 2008)

Greg,

There is someone on KFC that has this cross. He just has one young heifer. He is in upstate NY. I dont think highland cattle are meant for your climate. There are much better crosses you could try, that would do much better in GA.


Justin


----------



## Oakshire_Farm (Dec 4, 2008)

I just butched one, I brad my Jersey to my dads young bull. He has anguses and his neighbour has highlands, the highland bull came over and bred my dads cows, my dad does not castrates his bull calves, just leaves them to breed the cows (all the calves he raises go to the butches) I took my Jersey over to get bred by him. The resulting calf was the ugliest thing ever! lol She had a little dishy face on a huge angus body, all on top of thick highland legs, and to top it all of she was a brindled? I was breeding for meat, and she tastes great!

If you are breeding a calf that you are keeping for meat, them breed it to what ever you want! Who cares if it is not going to get really big, or have no market value? It is going to look great in your freezer!


----------



## mrpink (Jun 29, 2008)

JKB07 said:


> Greg,
> 
> There is someone on KFC that has this cross. He just has one young heifer. He is in upstate NY. I dont think highland cattle are meant for your climate. There are much better crosses you could try, that would do much better in GA.
> 
> ...


maybe I should join kfc and inquire there about what he thinks of his heifer. as to the climate factor I have lived in the scottish highlands and I'm well aware of the climate that the highlands came from. from my studies of this breed they do well here in the south also. It seems as the coat is not as thick here because of the heat and they enjoy the shade of trees which I have.



Oakshire_Farm said:


> I just butched one, I brad my Jersey to my dads young bull. He has anguses and his neighbour has highlands, the highland bull came over and bred my dads cows, my dad does not castrates his bull calves, just leaves them to breed the cows (all the calves he raises go to the butches) I took my Jersey over to get bred by him. The resulting calf was the ugliest thing ever! lol She had a little dishy face on a huge angus body, all on top of thick highland legs, and to top it all of she was a brindled? I was breeding for meat, and she tastes great!
> 
> If you are breeding a calf that you are keeping for meat, them breed it to what ever you want! Who cares if it is not going to get really big, or have no market value? It is going to look great in your freezer!


so your jersey was bred to a highland x Angus bull? I would love to know the details of size and flavor, as well as age. by the way what part of the island are you from?

greg


----------



## DJ in WA (Jan 28, 2005)

My cow is out of a standard jersey bred to a 43" lowline angus bull. She works great for me. I take a gallon a day after calf gets what it needs. She's still milking strong 10 months after calving. I breed her AI to a lowline bull for a very meaty calf.

Anyway, there are some who cannot comprehend getting a cow that milks less than 5 gallons daily. There are problems with purebred dairy cows - crossing beef with dairy reduces those risks.

You might consider other breeds and use AI to get what you want. Cheaper than a bull and less headache and feed. I like the polled breeds - no messing with horns.

Of course, this is like asking what flavor ice cream you should like - sometimes the opinions of others don't really matter. Like Francis said, do what interests you.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

"my plan is for food for me and for me to learn, not to make a profit.

At some point the amount of money it costs to fill your freezer begins to matter.
To purposely take a small breed that has been bred for hundreds of years for rich milk and not a lot of meat, then cross it with a long haired breed that has been bred to withstand cold and snow, at your farm in the deep south, just so you can play, " I wonder what this might look like?"

I think I'll cross my Border Collie with a Rottwiler, it will be fun to see what the puppies turn out like. If they don't suit me, I can always drop them off at the pound.

Holsteins have big calves, breeding to breed that has low calving weight helps insure an easy birth.

Mixing breeds isn't picking ice cream flavors. But you are free to do what ever you want.
A small farm needs their own bull, of any breed, like they need a dozen roosters to go with a dozen hens.


----------



## Oakshire_Farm (Dec 4, 2008)

MrPink, Yes I have PB Jersey and my dad had a Angus x Highland Bull. I butchered the cow at 2 years old, the meat is very good, it has way more flavor, that other cows that I have raised! I have never had PB Jersey or PB Highland meat to know where the flavor comes from? The meat is a very deep almost purple colouring. with lots of yellow fat marbling. I would almost say that she tasted like a farmed venison??? more of a gamy flavor that beef but way stronger that the PB angus meat that my dad raises! I think that she was just she of 200lbs/side

This year I have a PB Jersey that is for the freezer, he is definatly smaller that my cross! 

I am in Duncan, the central part of the southern end of the island, lol that sounds confusing!


----------

